# Navigation die bei Hover fett wird



## tantebootsy (14. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich habe hier eine Navi, die beim Hovern fett werden soll. 
Gebe ich keine feste Breite an wackelt permanent die komplette Navi beim Hovern - klar.
Da ich dem li oder dem a keine feste Breite zuweisen kann habe ich divs drum herum gebaut und denen eine feste Breite zugewiesen.

Mit einer festen Breite habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass wenn unterschiedlich lange Wörter vorkommen, die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Punkten unterschiedlich groß sind.
Hat einer von euch da eine Idee, so eine Navi anders anzulegen?

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Maik (14. Juni 2006)

Und warum kannst du für ein (überflüssiges) DIV eine Breite bestimmen, für die Links aber nicht?


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juni 2006)

Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum kannst du für ein (überflüssiges) DIV eine Breite bestimmen, für die Links aber nicht?


Die Antwort müsstest du dir eigentlich selbst geben können: Weil das a-Element kein Block-Level-Element ist und auch nicht als solches dargestellt wird.

Mein Vorschlag:
	
	
	



```
#hauptnavi ul {
	list-style: none;
}
#hauptnavi ul li {
	float: left;
}
#hauptnavi ul li a:link,
#hauptnavi ul li a:visited {
	float: left;
	display: block;
	width: 10em;
	text-align: center;
}
#hauptnavi ul li a:link:hover,
#hauptnavi ul li a:visited:hover {
	font-weight: bolder;
}
```
Dazu gibt’s gleich noch eine Vermutung: Im Internet Explorer wird das sowieso nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Maik (14. Juni 2006)

So war meine Frage überhaupt nicht gemeint, Gumbo.

Vielmehr wollte ich darauf hinaus, daß die Breitenangabe ebenso (unter Berücksichtigung der erforderlichen Block-Level-Charakteristika) auf die Links angewendet werden kann, siehe auch meine Anmerkung zu dem überflüssigen DIV.


----------



## tantebootsy (19. Juni 2006)

Hm, irgendwo hatte ich da dann wohl schlichtweg das display:block vergessen in den Links oder Listenpunkten... Habt recht, brauche die div's gar nicht.

Das Problem mit den Wortabständen ist damit zwar leider nicht gelöst (hatte gehofft, ihr habe da noch nen Trick auf Lager ), aber ich glaube ich muss einfach in Zukunft auf fett als hover- oder aktiv-Hervorhebung verzichten. Schade eigentlich *schnüff*.

Micha


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juni 2006)

Wenn du statt einer fixen Breite lediglich eine Polsterung angibst, ist dieser Effekt zu erzielen. Dadruch „springen“ die Links allerdings aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Schriftstärken.

Übrigens kommt es auf die Media-Typ-Angabe im Antwort-Header an und nicht auf die eines meta-Elements. Demnach wird dein Dokument als stinknormales HTML behandelt, wobei der Internet Explorer durch die XML-Deklaration auch noch in den Quirks-Modus wechselt.


----------



## tantebootsy (19. Juni 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du statt einer fixen Breite lediglich eine Polsterung angibst, ist dieser Effekt zu erzielen. Dadruch „springen“ die Links allerdings aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Schriftstärken.



Ja, das hatte ich anfangs probiert, das sieht miste aus.



			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens kommt es auf die Media-Typ-Angabe im Antwort-Header an und nicht auf die eines meta-Elements.



Hm, du meinst also, um XHTML ganz korrekt, also wirklich als XHTML zu senden müsste ich erst mal einen PHP-Header vorschalten mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
Content-Type: application/xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8
```
?

Hm, das würde natürlich auch erklären, warum ich nie Umlaute verwenden konnte, obwohl utf-8 diese ja unterstützt ...



			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Demnach wird dein Dokument als stinknormales HTML behandelt, wobei der Internet Explorer durch die XML-Deklaration auch noch in den Quirks-Modus wechselt.



Das mit dem Quirks-Mode war ich mir bewusst.
Micha


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juni 2006)

tantebootsy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, du meinst also, um XHTML ganz korrekt, also wirklich als XHTML zu senden müsste ich erst mal einen PHP-Header vorschalten mit folgendem Inhalt: […]


Genau das meinte ich. Schön dass du das erkannt hast. Damit bekommen wir allerdings ein neues Problem: der Internet Explorer unterstützt kein als „application/xhtml+xml“ klassifiziertes XHTML.


----------



## tantebootsy (19. Juni 2006)

Ja, hab's schon gelesen, er öffnet dann anscheinend einen Download-Dialog, der Mistkerl ... Also werde ich wohl in Zukunft meine Doks so senden: XHTML und der richtige MIME-Typ. 

Ich hatte den Artikel von Ian Hickson schon mal gelesen und dachte, es reiche die Meta-Angabe im Dokument selbst ...

Danke also für den Hinweis, ne?!

MIcha


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juni 2006)

Du könntest auch ganz einfach auf HTML umsteigen, damit hast du diese Bedenken erst gar nicht.


----------



## tantebootsy (19. Juni 2006)

Hm, du hast schon recht, die Vorteile, die XHTML anscheinend bietet kann ich noch gar nicht nutzen, da ich mich sonst mit XML so gut wie gar nicht auskenne.

Doch jetzt wieder auf HTML umzusteigen, wo ich mir bis jetzt die Mühe gemacht habe mich in dieses Thema reinzuarbeiten und XML-konform zu arbeiten was die korrekte Deklarierung und das korrekte Markup angeht ... fände ich auch nicht so tolle. 

Ich werde jetzt mal schauen, was mich mit dem neuen Header erwartet + dann ne Entscheidung treffen. 

Micha


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juni 2006)

Es geht nicht immer darum, das Neugelernte sofort anzuwenden sondern auch darum, die Vorteile des Neugelerten gegenüber denen des bereits Bekanntem abzuwägen um so den optimalen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen. Demnach ist es einfach noch nicht die Zeit für XHTML – Internet Explorer sei Dank.


----------



## tantebootsy (20. Juni 2006)

Hm, Gumbo du bringst mich echt zum Nachdenken ...   Aber gut, ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.

Bye,
Micha


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juni 2006)

Der Internet Explorer ist mal wieder das Sorgenkind. Denn Microsoft hat sich einfach in seiner Monopolstellung auf seinen Lorbeeren ausgeruht und eine Weiterentwicklung des Browsers erst gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Erst als die so genannten Alternativbrowser immer mehr Anteile bekamen, hat Microsoft reagiert und entwickelt nun die siebte Version ihres Browsers.
Dabei hätten wir schon viel weiter seien können. Der Internet Explorer ist der Bremsklotz des Fortschritts und dennoch beharren fast drei Viertel auf den alten Gaul – Tendenz zum Glück sinkend.


----------

